# repaired sheetrock now new and old joints uneven



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

mating old and new is always a challenge--if you are sure the new is the same thickness as the existing--

Start taping and feathering it in---I frequently need to go 3 to 4 feet wide to hide a seam, if it is really bad.


----------



## papason (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh Mike,.... Thanks and no thanks for the reply. i dont know why but but I realy struggle with the mudding part too much too little lots of sanding. So getting a good look on a smooth cieling and going so far out, UHHGGGGG.

So stupid misstake, some of the difference is due to the taper. Funny and not, I should have noticed or thought of that sooner.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The key is thin coats, they should be no sanding needed between coats, just go over it with the drywall knife to knock off the high places between coats.
The whole gole is to build up the low area so why sand it off?


----------



## papason (Feb 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> The key is thin coats, they should be no sanding needed between coats, just go over it with the drywall knife to knock off the high places between coats.
> The whole gole is to build up the low area so why sand it off?


I think the key for me is getting mixing myself instead prepared compound. i dont get thin coats. it does not spread far or far enough and goes on heavy or too thin and there is an edge usualy, out the end of the trowel. it is hard to tell when wet anyway, how well it is covered


----------

